# I think we need a DVC forum on Tug



## icydog (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi I would like to start a DVC forum here on Tug. I would also like to volunteer as the moderator of this forum. I think I know the ins and outs pretty well since I have been a member since 1992 six months after it opened and I own a lot of points (not that pts make you knowlegeable). If you think this might be a good idea will you, or someone, let me know. Thank you very much. Marylyn


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2008)

we talked about it for quite some time awahile back...and there just wasnt enough traffic/posts etc for it to warrant its own forum at the time.


----------



## icydog (Mar 6, 2008)

I think if we have one they _will_ come. 

I am sick the other DVC forum because it is so myopic. The folks over there only know one kind of timesharing and have no idea how the rest of the world works. The DVC Yahoo group is no better. There is a new forum for renting and trading DVC points. Maybe I should try over there. I think they are basically a news reporting group and a great place to rent DVC points. 

I will defer to your wisdom. But I really believe you would get some interesting posts if you started a DVC forum.


----------



## Berea1 (Mar 6, 2008)

*I would support a DVC forum here!*

I believe that one should be opened, especially if you have a moderator volunteer to oversee it.  I used to be a DVC owner of 230 points but sold it at a gain when I could use my other timeshare weeks to trade into Disney.  Go for it!

Patrick


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2008)

well its not so much that....its just if we created a forum that had a separate section for each and every special interest group that was requested....we would literally have dozens and dozens of forums...making the BBS IMO (and others) extremely cluttered.

I do have an idea however...give me some time.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 7, 2008)

For the past 2 years, I have thought there should be a DVC forum on TUG as this is the #1 timeshare web site and DVC is a HUGE timeshare company. I really don't think DISboards represents us very well as there is so much censoring. Hopefully, we can come up with a good compromise.


----------



## applegirl (Mar 7, 2008)

That's so funny you mention this idea!  Today I was just  thinking the same thing.  I am thinking about picking up DVC points and want to learn more here on TUG, because I trust many opinions here on TUG.

I agree with an earlier post, if we build it, they will come.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd be interested too!  We are thinking of adding DVC points to our traditional ts inventory.  I would love to be able to talk to others so I can learn how to make the combination work.

The DVC Disboards members don't think timeshare exsists outside DVC.  What a great tool this would be even to Tuggers who hope to exchange into DVC thu II or RCI.


----------



## Holly (Mar 7, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> For the past 2 years, I have thought there should be a DVC forum on TUG as this is the #1 timeshare web site and DVC is a HUGE timeshare company. I really don't think DISboards represents us very well as there is so much censoring. Hopefully, we can come up with a good compromise.



I agree.  We have a Marriott forum...what's the difference?  Why would their be any pushback here?  Disney is huge, we have a fine upstanding longtime TUG member willing to moderate.  Why would we NOT have one?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 7, 2008)

I could go both ways on this suggestion. I really like TUG and have gained a tremendous amount of information since I found this site. There truly is no other site with such a large knowledge base on timeshares.

We are DVC owners, 735 points now. There are several forums dedicated to just DVC ownership. Disboards, which is heavily censored and Mouseowners, which is up and coming. I actually enjoy the experience base at mouseowners better then disboards now. Of course, alot of those mouseowners are banned disboard members. 

Maybe Tug could work out a deal with mouseowners to post links to each other sites. Refering DVC members to TUG for access to the timeshare world, amd TUG posting a link to mouseowners for all the details of DVC.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it would be a good idea too, as when I was researching which TS to add to my portfolio, I would have like to have more input here in a forum with people who own different systems.


----------



## WINSLOW (Mar 7, 2008)

I too think this would be a great idea!  We have been wanting to buy DVC(timing not right yet) and have been searching boards for info on DVC since November, which is how I found your site.  I didn't learn much about DVC but learned so so much about the other T/S systems (Marriott and Starwood especially) that I couldn't believe how T/S dumb I was. The people here at TUG have such great knowledge that they are willing to share it would be great to have the same knowlege for DVC


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 7, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> We are DVC owners, 735 points now. There are several forums dedicated to just DVC ownership. Disboards, which is heavily censored and Mouseowners, which is up and coming. I actually enjoy the experience base at mouseowners better then disboards now. Of course, alot of those mouseowners are banned disboard members.
> 
> Maybe Tug could work out a deal with mouseowners to post links to each other sites. Refering DVC members to TUG for access to the timeshare world, amd TUG posting a link to mouseowners for all the details of DVC.



That is a very interesting idea as I gave up posting on DIS and joined Mouseowners.com

I really like Mouseowners, but they do not get nearly the traffic DIS gets. 

Forming a alliance between TUG and Mouseowners would be mutually beneficial.


----------



## Time2Ponder (Mar 7, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I could go both ways on this suggestion. I really like TUG and have gained a tremendous amount of information since I found this site. There truly is no other site with such a large knowledge base on timeshares.
> 
> We are DVC owners, 735 points now. There are several forums dedicated to just DVC ownership. Disboards, which is heavily censored and Mouseowners, which is up and coming. I actually enjoy the experience base at mouseowners better then disboards now. Of course, alot of those mouseowners are banned disboard members.
> 
> Maybe Tug could work out a deal with mouseowners to post links to each other sites. Refering DVC members to TUG for access to the timeshare world, amd TUG posting a link to mouseowners for all the details of DVC.



Speaking as the owner and administrator of MouseOwners.com, I would be amenable to this. I'm not sure why people think the DIS is the only thing out there for DVC. MO offers all of the program basics as well as a warm and friendly community/forums (using vBulletin) in which unanswered questions can be asked or additional information sought.

As it currently stands, we have close to 7,000 members (nothing to sneeze at, in the two years and five months of our existence), and gain anywhere from 15-30 new members per day. We do not accept paid advertising or even donations, mostly because it is a labor of love (okay, and occasionally hate, when things don't go right technologically). 

I think we offer a really good product. Why don't you check out what we offer before you consider duplicating efforts?

Kim


----------



## charford (Mar 7, 2008)

Another vote for a DVC forum. I've frequented mouseowners.com and while it's a useful site, people there don't know much about other systems, or sometimes even that other systems exist. After my DVC purchase, I haven't really been back. I would appreciate being able to discuss the pros and cons of all the major timeshare systems with fellow TUG members. 

I've thought of buying a Marriott or Starwood TS and have found the forums on TUG invaluable. I wish that there was an easier method to do that with DVC.


----------



## Time2Ponder (Mar 7, 2008)

charford said:


> Another vote for a DVC forum. I've frequented mouseowners.com and while it's a useful site, people there don't know much about other systems, or sometimes even that other systems exist. After my DVC purchase, I haven't really been back. I would appreciate being able to discuss the pros and cons of all the major timeshare systems with fellow TUG members.
> 
> I've thought of buying a Marriott or Starwood TS and have found the forums on TUG invaluable. I wish that there was an easier method to do that with DVC.



I think you might be overstating your case. You're assuming that people who would be drawn here to discuss DVC in a DVC forum would own at, and know about, timeshares other than DVC, simply by virtue of belonging to TUG. This is mistaken logic. 

A similar analogy might be people who are looking for cookie recipes (DVC) who join a general recipe forum (TUG) then never go outside or utilize that cookie forum. 

Perhaps I am mistaken, but my personal experience of Disney fans and DVCers is that they are (and I say this mostly with affection and occasionally with exasperation) a breed apart. They become interested only in other TSs only when they want to do an exchange. Otherwise, they're pretty obsessed with what they have.

I guess I also don't understand why you'd feel better discussing DVC with people who might not know about it? I own Starwood and prefer talking Starwood details in the Starwood forum, but definitely wouldn't want to take any Starwood advice from DVC owners.

Or perhaps you are suggesting that we might benefit from some kind of synthesis based on cross-ownership? Well, okay. Except that then, we'll always be dealing with threads and posts getting moved from one forum to another, and it could get really messy deciding which thread belongs in which forum. Comparing Marriott to Starwood to DVC? Yeah, that could definitely get a little sticky.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 7, 2008)

Time2Ponder said:


> Or perhaps you are suggesting that we might benefit from some kind of synthesis based on cross-ownership? Well, okay. Except that then, we'll always be dealing with threads and posts getting moved from one forum to another, and it could get really messy deciding which thread belongs in which forum. Comparing Marriott to Starwood to DVC? Yeah, that could definitely get a little sticky.



But if such a post showed up in a DVC forum on Tug, a Marriott or Starwood owner might see it and be able to chime in, enriching the discussion. I own all three and only occasionally check in with the DVC only forums. I prefer to spend my time on forums that have a broader appeal, because DVC is only part of my timeshare portfolio. I would love to see a DVC forum here and think Marylyn would make a great moderator.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree and would love to have a forum here too.  I have both DVC and Starwood and would love to have the TUG resources to build a forum here.  DVC has 100,000+ members and is growing by an insanely fast pace.  Plus they are expanding into the West Coast and Hawaii and into more "traditional" timeshares rather than just Disney themes.  The same sort of expertise applies to navigating the DVC membership as does to other systems such as Marriott and Starwood.

And, DVC is now playing with the idea of expanding their II trades (and for 3-4 day vacations, not just 7 days).  Talk about new things to learn and share!  Especially since many of their "contracted" II resorts are traditional timeshares by Westin, Marriott, etc.

I would LOVE a forum here.  One that is not sponsored by an online resale store would be especially refreshing!   

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe you will get a lot of traffic on a Tug DVC board. If someone is looking for timeshare info they usually end up on Tug. Since DVC is not adequately represented here-- we look like a *NO Name* Group. 

*Some of the reasons I even suggested a DVC forum are:*

1. the number of members has grown exponentially since 2002

2 there are many new rules and proceedures that were not in place in the '90's

3. the interest in DVC has been piqued by the announcements for three new resorts in 6 months time.

4. Disney's Vacation Club Members are a breed unto themselves but they are also timeshare owners. 
As timeshare owners they need to know how timeshare markets run, they need to know about resales, rental thresholds, new rules, banking deadlines, the best use of our perks, our points, our different systems eg Adventure and Concierge, use of II now that Disney has a special despensation to reserve partial weeks, and I could go on and on.......

5. I voluntered to moderate because I think there is a need for a forum for future DVC owners, for present owners, and for those who want to be past owners. All of us on tug fall into one of these categories. 

Thanks so much---Marylyn Carlyle


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2008)

ok...it appears my idea is possible...doug is working out the details.

If this works it will eliminate the main issue with having a forum for "everything we want" making the site look cluttered and such.

Will have more shortly.


----------



## shellbelle (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm relatively new to TUG (lurker for the last couple of years, just joined recently) but a longtime DVC owner. I'd love to see a TUG DVC forum, and I'd be happy to help in whatever way needed to get one going.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2008)

charford said:


> Another vote for a DVC forum. I've frequented mouseowners.com and while it's a useful site, people there don't know much about other systems, or sometimes even that other systems exist. After my DVC purchase, I haven't really been back. I would appreciate being able to discuss the pros and cons of all the major timeshare systems with fellow TUG members.
> 
> I've thought of buying a Marriott or Starwood TS and have found the forums on TUG invaluable. I wish that there was an easier method to do that with DVC.



I agree. 



Time2Ponder said:


> I think you might be overstating your case. You're assuming that people who would be drawn here to discuss DVC in a DVC forum would own at, and know about, timeshares other than DVC, simply by virtue of belonging to TUG. This is mistaken logic.
> 
> A similar analogy might be people who are looking for cookie recipes (DVC) who join a general recipe forum (TUG) then never go outside or utilize that cookie forum.
> 
> ...



According to our TUG timeshare ownership poll, we have at least 35 TUG members that own DVC. 
I would think a majority of these DVCers own other timeshares or are at least looking at other timeshares (why else would they be here on TUG). 

I think TUG DVC owners may offer a different perspective. For example, I visit the Disboards for the latest and greatest information but I really don’t participate. I’m a DVC owner and love visiting Disney World but I’m not the obsessed DVCer. DVC is just one of several timeshares that I own. A TUG DVC forum could be a haven for the non-obsessed Disney fan and DVCer to freely talk about the timeshare system. 

I agree it seem that some DVCers are only interested in other TSs when they want to do an exchange and if we had a TUG DVC forum they could come here. However when DVCers are looking to buy another TS they are often referred to TUG. A TUG DVC forum would give them a starting place to ask questions about other TSs. Which TS complements DVC? Which TSs offers a flexible reservation system close to DVC? etc…. 
Note:Threads comparing TSs exist in many TUG forums today.  

DVC is planning to grow outside of Disney World. With plans already slated for Disneyland California & Hawaii. I’m sure more folks are going to want to compare timeshare systems to determine the best TS for them.


I have a suggestion for a Sticky on the new TUG DVC Forum - a link to Mouseowners DVC Program Basics Page - http://www.mouseowners.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lots of others, like us, are considering purchasing, too. When I sell some of my weeks, I plan to replace them with DVC points, just for our use.  I love DVC!  

I think there are a lot more than 35 members of DVC here.  

I think a DVC forum here would be great, and Marylyn would do a wonderful job of moderating it.  

Brian, what a great idea, don't you think?


----------



## EAM (Mar 8, 2008)

According to the current status of the timeshare ownership poll, there are 36 DVC owners which is more than the 35 Hilton owners.  Hilton has its own forum, so I think DVC should too.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2008)

the creation of a new forum has more to do with the amount of threads regarding that forum....vs the number of people who are owners.

we could have 500 DVC owners here....however they dont seem to post much about DVC....unlike the hilton and starwood forums where there are hundreds of threads on each.

A quick search of disney came up with under 100.

Either way....I have a new plan for this...hopefully we can get it going here soon enough.


----------



## icydog (Mar 8, 2008)

*How can we show interest in a DVC forum if indeed there is nowhere to post?*

The reason why nobody posts about DVC is that there is NO forum for DVC. There can be tons of traffic on a DVC board if there was one. Pls do discount us because of lack of interest since there has been no place to show our interest. That would be like saying there are not enough interest in a newspaper for our town when you have never distributed your newspaper in our town. If Tug is the newspaper and we are the interested parties in our DVC town we would have no voice to say we wanted a newspaper. It is a Catch 22. We can't report that we need a forum if we don't have a forum in which to report. 
Many folks are very interested in DVC who don't own DVC. But even if you only considered DVC owners there are plenty of us over here in Tug to support a Forum of our own. 
This tread is located away from the Florida forum and look at the interest it has elicited. Go for it and make a new DVC forum. What could it hurt. If it doesn't work out you can pull the plug.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 8, 2008)

icydog said:


> The reason why nobody posts about DVC is that there is NO forum for DVC.



I don't post much here about cause backlash and "put-down" comments that always seems to be directed at Disney owners. It gets treated like its not a legitimate timeshare.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 8, 2008)

icydog said:


> The reason why nobody posts about DVC is that there is NO forum for DVC.



One thing I always found confusing on TUG was where to post a DVC thread. Now that DVC is expanding to more areas than Florida it gets even more confusing. However, TUG did rewrite several of the forum titles to include DVC a few weeks ago....but confusion still exists.



tomandrobin said:


> I don't post much here about cause backlash and "put-down" comments that always seems to be directed at Disney owners. It gets treated like its not a legitimate timeshare.



I have always been a HUGE DVC cheerleader (just look at my avatar) and I have felt the same way (usually by a few DVC-haters), but that's ok as it brings fun debate. DISboard is way too sanitized and my favorite DVC forum is now www.Mouseowners.com



TUG Improvements! said:


> the creation of a new forum has more to do with the amount of threads regarding that forum....vs the number of people who are owners.



Remember that the "Non-traditional Interval Ownership" forum was started by one person (me) and it has really grown to have many interesting threads. We cover DC, fractionals, hotel-condos, full ownership, etc.


----------



## Transit (Mar 8, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I don't post much here about cause backlash and "put-down" comments that always seems to be directed at Disney owners. It gets treated like its not a legitimate timeshare.



       I think a DVC board is a great idea because it's such a popular and unique ownership .Of course here on tug there will be opposings veiws and real disscusions as opposed to the "lets all pat ourselves on the back bulletin boards". DVC is one of the best ownerships out there but like all the others has positive and negative features.I think a DVC board would make a great addition to TUG.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 8, 2008)

Transit said:


> I think a DVC board is a great idea because it's such a popular and unique ownership .Of course here on tug there will be opposings veiws and real disscusions as opposed to the "lets all pat ourselves on the back bulletin boards". DVC is one of the best ownerships out there but like all the others has positive and negative features.I think a DVC board would make a great addition to TUG.



Real discussion would be great. Being called a "freak" cause I like and support Disney is another thing. Having a more open forum is definately one of the reasons I have been posting at Mouseowners more and more.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2008)

there were no hgvc or starwood forums either...they still got plenty of posts =)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 8, 2008)

I admit to being a Disney freak!  I am proud of it, so even though I don't own Disney yet, I want to go on record as one of the pack of freaks right here on TUG!

I am thinking of lots of DVC owners right now that I know.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2008)

id already agreed to work this out and do this about 209384902843 posts ago...but if yall want to continue to preach a need for dvc...feel free.  I like enthusiasm! =)


----------



## andrea t (Mar 8, 2008)

OK..._maybe_ I fall into the fanatical category.  I can't wait for a TUG DVC forum and also think Marylyn would make an excellent moderator!


----------



## icydog (Mar 8, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> id already agreed to work this out and do this about 209384902843 posts ago...but if yall want to continue to preach a need for dvc...feel free. I like enthusiasm! =)


 
I think we are afraid you will make some kind of compromise that the other timeshare owner forums did not have to make. We need our own forum. 

*Please give this a chance. You can pull the plug anytime you want if it doesn't work out. *




tomandrobin said:


> I don't post much here about cause backlash and "put-down" comments that always seems to be directed at Disney owners. It gets treated like its not a legitimate timeshare.


 
I agree wholeheartly. Did I spell that right? I always feel like I am bragging when I talk about DVC. Like I'm a spoiled brat or something. I have gotten flack on Tug, and I have seen others get it too, about our high dues and high maintenance fees. I don't want to feel self-conscious any more. 

*Give us a voice.....Please!!*


----------



## icydog (Mar 8, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> But if such a post showed up in a DVC forum on Tug, a Marriott or Starwood owner might see it and be able to chime in, enriching the discussion. I own all three and only occasionally check in with the DVC only forums. I prefer to spend my time on forums that have a broader appeal, because DVC is only part of my timeshare portfolio. I would love to see a DVC forum here and think Marylyn would make a great moderator.


Thanks Arlene


rickandcindy23 said:


> Lots of others, like us, are considering purchasing, too. When I sell some of my weeks, I plan to replace them with DVC points, just for our use. I love DVC!
> 
> I think there are a lot more than 35 members of DVC here.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Cindy!



andrea t said:


> OK..._maybe_ I fall into the fanatical category. I can't wait for a TUG DVC forum and also think Marylyn would make an excellent moderator!


 
Thanks Andrea!!. 

I appreciate your support and the support of everyone else who has posted here on this thread. Onward Ho!!! Or should I say HI- HO!!


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 8, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I admit to being a Disney freak!  I am proud of it, so even though I don't own Disney yet, I want to go on record as one of the pack of freaks right here on TUG!
> 
> I am thinking of lots of DVC owners right now that I know.



I will join you in the ranks of Disney Freaks!!!!!!  I DO NOT own DVC but would love to one day.  And I'd personally LOVE to see a DVC forum here!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=484593#post484593


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 10, 2008)

Brian, you are such a sweetheart.  :whoopie: 

Now we need some Disney smilies.  But there may be a copyright on those.


----------

